# Cyrus/Postfix: permission denied on lmtp socket



## circus78 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm getting this error on my mail system:



> relay=none, delay=17261, delays=17261/0.05/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to nightschool[/var/imap/socket/lmtp]: Permission denied)



socket's permission are:



> [root@nightschool /var]# ls -lh /var/imap/socket/lmtp
> srwxr-x---  1 cyrus  mail     0B Nov  2 10:21 /var/imap/socket/lmtp



postfix is in mail group:



> [root@nightschool /var]# id postfix
> uid=125(postfix) gid=125(postfix) groups=125(postfix),6(mail)



So, why "permission denied" error? Postfix should be able to read this file

Thank you


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 2, 2013)

For local mail delivery Postfix wants to write to somewhere, so it needs somehow write privileges. /var/imap/socket/lmtp is for the postfix user read-only, however, Postfix should not try to access this directly in the first place, and I presume that something is wrong with your settings.

Have a look at /usr/local/etc/postfix/master.cf. Did you un-comment the cyrus transport setting?

What did you specify in /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf for the settings mailbox_transport and/or virtual_transport?


----------



## circus78 (Nov 2, 2013)

> Have a look at /usr/local/etc/postfix/master.cf. Did you un-comment the cyrus transport setting?



Hi, thank you for your reply.
Now I removed comment from master.cf (for the line starting with "cyrus     unix  -       n       n...." but I still get the same error.



> What did you specify in /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf for the settings mailbox_transport and/or virtual_transport?




# postconf mailbox_transport
mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/var/imap/socket/lmtp


# postconf virtual_transport
virtual_transport = virtual


(I don't use virtual domains).
thankyou!


----------



## circus78 (Nov 2, 2013)

anyway, giving write access to "mail" group to socket file solves my problem.
thankyou!


----------

